
Twitter Launches Suggestions Tool - peter123
http://mashable.com/2009/01/15/twitter-suggestions/
======
pclark
its suggested purely bots or "rss readers" for me. They really need to make a
clear clarification between bots and users.

I don't like following bots, and I don't like following users like Barack
Obama or Lance Armstrong - because its single direction communication. I
follow users that follow me, and we have a twitter relationship. Rather than
me standing on the side of the field watching some celebrity.

------
pclark
oh, and it'd also be fascinating for it to tell me how many users it's
recommending _me_ to.

